# Eye Color?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I'm just full of questions lately! LOL

This is my little girl who is going on 10 days old. Her eyes have not changed color since birth. Her mom and dad both have brown eyes.... Are her eyes going to stay this color? Or darken to brown? I thought there were only 2 colors of eyes.. brown or blue? I told the lady who wanted her that her eyes should turn to brown and she backed out of the sale. Just making sure I'm right before I go kicking my self in the butt....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Most likely they're turn the normal brown color. They're not going to be blue. There is a goldish eye color. I have one doe with goldish eyes...I don't see it to often. But my bet is they'll turn brown.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree! brown/gold


----------

